# Daido juku karate video. Kyokushin/MMA variant.



## Martin h (Mar 16, 2006)

Highlight vid for Daido juku. A Japanese MMA inspired karate style that broke out of kyokushin back in 1981. The base is kyokushin mixed with judo, but they dont hesitate to borrow from other sources aswell.
There is supposed to be 10000 (yes, 4 zeroes) registred dojos with it in russia alone now.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RMjGQk-k2ZA


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 16, 2006)

Good stuff 

The pulled strikes on the ground seem a little odd, Do the contact rules change when someone hits the ground?


----------



## Martin h (Mar 16, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Good stuff
> 
> The pulled strikes on the ground seem a little odd, Do the contact rules change when someone hits the ground?



The rules state that you are allowed to hit a downed opponent full force to the body, but you are only allowed to simulate attacks against the head - however you get points for doing so.
This only goes from the "top" fighter to the "bottom" fighter. You can strike full force anywhere if you are the one underneath.


----------



## RoninPimp (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks pretty cool. Hard contact is good for the soul.


----------



## Drag'n (Apr 3, 2006)

Great clip! good to see my art getting some coverage.
The art itself has been officially renamed Kudo, (way of "emptiness")and has been accepted as a new form of Japanese Budo. The organisation is still referred to as Daidojuku. Its taking off in Russia and Europe. When are you Americans going to catch up?haha
Feel free to ask me anything about it. I'd like to get involved in promoting it to the west in the future so I'm interested in opinions.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice stuff. I'm impressed.


----------



## Martin h (May 29, 2006)

New, slightly slower paced video highlight about daido juku.






(BTW  new kyokushin(all factions)/knockdown karate forum at:
http://www.kyokushin4life.com/forums/index.php )


----------



## Henderson (May 29, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

